

Are We Kingmakers Or Prognosticators? - fjabre
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/24/are-we-kingmakers-or-prognosticators/

======
steerpike
Navel gazers? or egomaniacs? pretentious arseholes? or gormless twats?

Or all of the above?

For god's sake, what is this site and why the hell does it get articles posted
to HN so often? Technology isn't interesting unless you're interested in
technology - trying to stir up interest in the industry by constantly waffling
on about the peripheral bullshit that is part of any business as if it's some
kind of unique experience for the 'tech sphere' is just utter bullshit.

It's embarassing to our industry that development is turning into a geek
verion of E! or some bullshit.

